# what our men do to improve sperm.



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

hi 

was wondering what your men take during the run up to ivf and during. or any thing that they do to help improve their sperm.

my brother has told me about tablets in oz (MENEVIT) that he took that is to help support the good sperm.  I have looked also at sanatogen for men.


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Hi Queenie,

My DH used to take Wellman and Co-enzyme Q10 but after a recent elevated DNA Sperm Frag test result he has now switched to Fertilaid, we got in from the US but I believe you can get it in UK.  These vits will probably not just be a run up to tx change, for him it will probably be a full time change.  

We we referred due to MF and his SA has improved loads but since the recent revelation he has changed loads, a lot that probably isn't going to make a difference but we don't have half a dozen tries left to change things one by one and even see if things will change.  He is currently having acupuncture and has switched to an organic diet, to try and eradicate toxins and help decrease DNA frag levels.  I've read that acu can help male factors but I don't know if there is any evidence of this.  He's swapped decaf tea for green tea, which contains antioxidants and has stopped all alcohol including the red wine he used to drink because it contained antioxidants, but it also contains things that are not so good for you so in order to give this go our best shot he wants to try 3 month off it.

He has also lost a stone and reduced his BMI over the last 2 months, again I don't know if this will help but all of the above changes surely won't have a negative effect and can only help.

Time will tell whether there is a benefit. I will let you know.


----------



## Scouse (Aug 9, 2007)

Tomato soup - apparently that is a miracle 'cure' for men........... but i think you have to eat it daily! And zinc!


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Tomatoes are high in antioxidants


----------



## rach5 (Jan 28, 2009)

I was also told today to improve sperm mobility is to eat pumpkin seeds so will be going to julian graves tomorrow to buy some


----------



## VEC (May 29, 2007)

Hi Queenie

My DP followed the advice set out in Zita West's Guide to Getting Pregnant - see if you can borrow it from the library or buy it on Amazon - if you read through that book, you'll see that she lists tons of supplements for men to take to improve their sperm.  Basically, DP followed her advice on supplements (as well as cutting out alcohol, smoking, refined flour, less meat blah blah blah),.  Don't know what made the difference, but over eight months, the number ofhis sperm improved drastically (four times as many), although sad to say the quality never changed.

Good luck with everything

VEC XX


----------



## ratsy (Dec 28, 2008)

hi queenie 

my dp been takin zinc tablets daily an clinic said hes got high count dont no wether its conected but worth a go 

an ive banned him from loads of excersise he goes the gym everyday but has cut back from running an really physical exercise hope this helps xx


----------



## Flash123 (Jan 29, 2006)

Hi Queennie

DH quality and quanitity wasn't great. Like many others have said he cut of caffine, eat less meat, naughty carbs etc. Drank more water, took selenium, zinc C0-Enzyme Q10. He wore very loose fitting pants!!! and stopped taking showers and baths that were too hot. I also made him use a cushion on his lap when using a laptop ( he thinks i am  ) 

Don't know if a co-incidence but quantity doubled and quality improved drastically. So good two managed to fertilize most of my eggs( I was gutted he thinks because they are super swimmers and he is very proud  ) 

Hope this helps Queenie - take car hun

Liz XX


----------

